# injection pain



## badleroy (Feb 4, 2016)

I got some sustanon 350 from dragon pharma. When i received it I pinned 1.5 got a little sore for 2 days. 5 days later did another 1.5 super sore going on day 5 of soreness. Is it the sustanon i dont get sore at all from test ethanate and what can i can i do once i am sore? Thanks in advance for any help guys.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2016)

from my experience I only get pip with gear that was made poorly.Theres not much u can do to make it feel better


----------



## bronco (Feb 4, 2016)

Like bundy said not much you can do. Where are you injecting?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Isn't sust 350 a little high on the concentration?


----------



## badleroy (Feb 4, 2016)

In the glute


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2016)

It's the prop in the sust.

Suck it up.


----------



## bronco (Feb 4, 2016)

badleroy said:


> In the glute



Just a couple suggestions, you can try injecting 3/4 or 1cc instead of 1.5. You can also try other inj sites I always preferred pinning delts or ventro glutes over anything else


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2016)

VG or quad, best locations IMO.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 5, 2016)

If ur car has heated seats, sit down a while 

Bout it.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm currently running the exact same gear @ 1ml every 4 days and I'm not getting any pip. Winstrol on the other hand, now that shit hurts.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 5, 2016)

Give your stash to me and I'll test it out and let you know if I get sore.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 5, 2016)

It could be several things as mentioned above (propionate in the sus, gear being made poorly). If the site wasn't red, hot, and I wasn't catching a fever than it was go time. Rub it down thoroughly and take it like a man.


----------



## bugman (Feb 5, 2016)

Pip is common.  We have to embrace the pain.  I remember in my day.. we paid extra just for the pip.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 5, 2016)

I kinda like it. As long as it's a fukkin mct oil knot. I can't stand that stuff.


----------



## badleroy (Feb 6, 2016)

Massacre said:


> It could be several things as mentioned above (propionate in the sus, gear being made poorly). If the site wasn't red, hot, and I wasn't catching a fever than it was go time. Rub it down thoroughly and take it like a man.



I hear ya bro usually I do just deal with it but this time it was a lot worse. It was so bad icould barley sit down but then today its dam near gone. So thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

badleroy said:


> I hear ya bro usually I do just deal with it but this time it was a lot worse. It was so bad icould barley sit down but then today its dam near gone. So thanks everyone for the help.




I've been there before bro. Glad you're feeling better. For prop and Winny I always knot up so I rub down the site extra longer.


----------



## pg8629 (Mar 22, 2016)

The glute is always a ruff one for me also I switch to triceps for my cyp but totally different then what your using. Try a different spot if u get the same then most likely it's the gear next time u get a chance try a different source!


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

I subq legit pharma test and I get pip like mad. I think somethings up with that Sun pharma brand vs Watson.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2016)

Govols said:


> I subq legit pharma test and I get pip like mad. I think somethings up with that Sun pharma brand vs Watson.



what about if you inject IM?


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> what about if you inject IM?


No problems


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2016)

Govols said:


> No problems



why not just do that ..


----------



## dibz (Mar 24, 2016)

Its more than likely the prop or the solvents used. "Pain is caused when the oil/solvents are absorbed by the body and crystals are left behind"
I like to warm up my oil prior to IM injection and massage the area post injection, seems to make my shots pain free with Supertest and NPP


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> why not just do that ..


Just trying to limit scar tissue


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 24, 2016)

Govols said:


> Just trying to limit scar tissue



VG, glute, tri, quad.......keep hitting different spots.  

use a slin for the small muscles, like you can even put .5 cc in a slin and hit each bi

break it up more.  Dont just do 3ml in glute/VG

just dont try your calf.


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> VG, glute, tri, quad.......keep hitting different spots.
> 
> use a slin for the small muscles, like you can even put .5 cc in a slin and hit each bi
> 
> ...


Lol. I think I may have been project bodybuilding where I heard about the calf, rofl. I only shoot 200mg a week. Split up 100mg doses. Gotta love that 31g


----------



## Liftordietrying (Mar 31, 2016)

Use the deltoids. Left one week then right the next and alternate. I tried it in my leg once and couldn't walk for a week. Never again


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 4, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Give your stash to me and I'll test it out and let you know if I get sore.



Lol rite I won't mind how bad it hurts if it's free use us as your lab rats, will pin and test for you!


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 4, 2016)

When u sub q it do u get bumps under the skin ? Tried few times , it works same as im but get huge knots and hard bumps under the skin!


----------



## Govols (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, .5ml or more I knot up


----------



## Liftordietrying (Apr 4, 2016)

I have been off about a year and have a knot.


----------



## Jada (Apr 4, 2016)

Liftordietrying said:


> I have been off about a year and have a knot.




Not to be a ass hole but hard to believe.


----------



## Govols (Apr 4, 2016)

Jada said:


> Not to be a ass hole but hard to believe.


Yeah, that's got to be something else


----------



## Liftordietrying (Apr 4, 2016)

I got it about the second time I pinned myself.  It was huge for a while then over time it has gone down but not completely. When I work out you can really see it.


----------



## Jada (Apr 4, 2016)

Liftordietrying said:


> I got it about the second time I pinned myself.  It was huge for a while then over time it has gone down but not completely. When I work out you can really see it.



A year later.. :/ ..  my advice is avoid that spot.


----------



## Liftordietrying (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol, well after taking my first cycle I don't think I want to do it again. Yea, you get some crazy gains but I didn't like the after effects. Maybe down the road I will reconsider.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 5, 2016)

dragon pharma has almost always gave me pip  
using sustaver now, and only a few time's i've had slight pain.


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 11, 2016)

Govols said:


> Yeah, that's got to be something else



I agree if u still have that knot after years u need to go see a Dr for that bro could be something serious and not do to the gear! This dosnt involve gear but I had a weird one on my chest for years Dr even took sample with needle and came back fine. Sometimes it gets real small and then comes back. It's not an under the skin pimple like I thought it was I tried popping it with needle and nothing just hurts and blood. But if it's been there for like 5 years go get that thing looked at and tested, to be on safe side!


----------

